# thomson speedtouch 510i



## gagakis78 (Apr 25, 2006)

Goodmorning again!

the problem is that i cannot access the settings of the router
Anyway if someone has the same problem that i am facing and can give me a solution i would be gratefull!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

occasionally i have the same problem,i workaround it by opening it up in another browser,then i find everything has returned to normal,the next time i try the original browser


----------



## gagakis78 (Apr 25, 2006)

well initially i tried with IE and the adress http://10.0.0.138/(subnet mask) the computer gives a blanc page with the model of the router at the top.i suspect that it needs a drivers upgrade but i cant find anything relevant in the net.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just type
10.0.0.138
into the browser and press enter,if this is the no. your manual gives to enter the browser


----------



## cgradl (May 30, 2006)

*Speedtouch 510i connection problems*

I got the same problem. It was after installing a BitTorrent program and forwarding a port to the PC. Since that time I cannot access the router's configuration page anymore. From no browser, no matter how often I try. Just once after a restart I got there, but only for a few seconds, then it stopped reacting and I got the same timeout errors again when trying to access it... Any ideas how I can reset this?
Thanks a lot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is usually a small recessed button on the back you push in with a pen to reset it to factory default


----------

